# Washington State Conformation show in Castle Rock



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

There are more before this one, but this is what we are going to. It's July 31 st and August 1st. Two shows each day. Entries are 9-10 am each day and the first show starts at 10:30. You can send in a pre entry before July 24th and it's only $18 a show instead of $25
It will be held at the Castle Rock Fairgrounds, A Street 98611.
For more info contact
Carol Gaines, PO Box 2228, Battle Ground WA 98604 (360) 887-3328 
[email protected]

Or I can try and help you but I'm new to this show stuff. lol.


----------

